# Taking cat to Cyprus



## dc1459 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Alan and Debbie Clarke here we are planning to move to Cyprus next year May/June time 
We are planning on taking our cat with us he is 14 years old does anyone know if he is too old to travel ??


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dc1459 said:


> Hi Alan and Debbie Clarke here we are planning to move to Cyprus next year May/June time
> We are planning on taking our cat with us he is 14 years old does anyone know if he is too old to travel ??


I can't give you a definitive answer. However, having brought our elderly dog over last October, I suspect that age does not matter as long as the pet passport has been stamped by a vet within 7 days of travel to state that the animal is fit for the journey.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dc1459 said:


> Hi Alan and Debbie Clarke here we are planning to move to Cyprus next year May/June time
> We are planning on taking our cat with us he is 14 years old does anyone know if he is too old to travel ??


The trip should not be a problem if the cat is healthy. I am more concerned about the climate. Because you come in beginning of summer it can be very hot and a short time to get used to it. Is the cat a indoor cat, it is the best, because then you can gradually introduce him to the weather


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would agree that if you can keep the cat inside with a fan to keep it cool then there shouldn't be too much of a problem. Otherwise at that age the heat may be too much for the animal.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

dc1459 said:


> Hi Alan and Debbie Clarke here we are planning to move to Cyprus next year May/June time
> We are planning on taking our cat with us he is 14 years old does anyone know if he is too old to travel ??


We adopted two Cypriot feral kittens when they were about 4 = 5 months old at the beginning of the winter of 2012/13.

Last summer they were quite uncomfortable with the heat and we gave them the run of the house and loads of fresh water.

This year they seem more comfortable. Again the have the run of the house, wet and dry food and loads of fresh water - whether it is from the kitchen tap. bowl in the garden or from the swimming pool.

Brushing also helps to remove excess fur and seems to keep them cool. Keep them flea and tick free and look into snake bite kits!! We have a really good vet near to where we live.

Good luck.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> We adopted two Cypriot feral kittens when they were about 4 = 5 months old at the beginning of the winter of 2012/13.
> 
> Last summer they were quite uncomfortable with the heat and we gave them the run of the house and loads of fresh water.
> 
> ...


I really hope that they don't drink much from the pool if it is chlorinated. Chlorine is very bad for cats and dogs


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> I really hope that they don't drink much from the pool if it is chlorinated. Chlorine is very bad for cats and dogs


I would NEVER do anything which would harm my cats. Just one point - how would you suggest I stop the cats from taking the OCCASIONAL drink from the pool?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> I would NEVER do anything which would harm my cats. Just one point - how would you suggest I stop the cats from taking the OCCASIONAL drink from the pool?


I just say that it is poisonous, for dogs, cats AND HUMANS, But we normally don't drink it.

Fence is one solution, also good if you have small children around


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

A cat-proof fence ... what a marvellous idea. I must ask the cats what they think of that. Probably the best time would be when we come home and find them sitting on the roof, tapping their claws and saying "What sort of time do you call this?"


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> A cat-proof fence ... what a marvellous idea. I must ask the cats what they think of that. Probably the best time would be when we come home and find them sitting on the roof, tapping their claws and saying "What sort of time do you call this?"


There is a very simple and effective solution on this, but if I suggest this all the hell will break loose from a very big group of so called "animal friends", even if it is not cruel in any way and used all over the world. If someone is interested , PM me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We always have full water bowl for our cat and dog but occasionally the cat does drink from the pool. I do stop her when I see her as I am aware that it is not good for her. However it isn't always possible to be there to stop cats drinking from pools and in fact most feral cats have no other source of water but peoples pools. Not a lot you can do to stop it completely.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Goodness knows what the OP must make of all of this. A sense of humour, and a pinch of salt, are necessary requirements here. Good luck to you and your cat.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We always have full water bowl for our cat and dog but occasionally the cat does drink from the pool. I do stop her when I see her as I am aware that it is not good for her. However it isn't always possible to be there to stop cats drinking from pools and in fact most feral cats have no other source of water but peoples pools. Not a lot you can do to stop it completely.


Well it can't be that bad for them with 2 million cats on the island!!!!

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Well it can't be that bad for them with 2 million cats on the island!!!!
> 
> Pete


Well I think feral cats find better water everywhere. I see them here drinking from leaking water pipes everywhere.

And statistics say 1 million cats. Not a big difference but anyhow


----------



## Cbartram (Apr 10, 2014)

We brought our 17 year old Siamese cat to Cyprus last year. She loves it here! She is an indoor cat, though! Christine


----------

